# Hey



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

In what forum or topic would i be able 2 get info on keeping monkeys? im after keeping either Capucin monkeys or marosets not sure yet on which kind. 
Any 1 ever keep a monkey?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

monkeys are for zoos dude


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> monkeys are for zoos dude


I will completely and whole heartedly second that!

There is no logical reason to keep a monkey. A petshop around here has one of the Capucin and while it is cute, it is in no way meant to be kept as a pet. Here are some testimonials that are all verifiable.

Wheee! Get a Monkey!

I was seriously considering getting one as we have a breeder right in our area, but they end up gonig through a stage when they sexually mature and then BAM...you got a psycho monkey on your hands that has a boner!

Now that sucks!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

My friends grandma had a spider monkey. It would sh*t in its hands and throw it at you if it was upset. You couldn't eat in front of it because it would get vicious and bite you. It would shred up her curtains and piss and sh*t down them. It would be spanking its own monkey all the time. She got rid of it. Its pretty unfair to the animal. They aren't meant to be pets period.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> My friends grandma had a spider monkey. It would sh*t in its hands and throw it at you if it was upset. You couldn't eat in front of it because it would get vicious and bite you. It would shred up her curtains and piss and sh*t down them. *It would be spanking its own monkey all the time*. She got rid of it. Its pretty unfair to the animal. They aren't meant to be pets period.










Are you for real? Thats hilarious!

Anyways yeah they seem like they'd be cool to have around, but realistically they just arent suitable to have as a pet. That said, anyone know how to go about finding someone who breeds tigers?

J/k


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

its a huge resoponsablity there like a kid with ADHA times 1000000000.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, leave the monkeys in the zoos for sure..

Its amazing to see what kind of damage a little monkey can do
nice find Jeff.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I know a guy in Chicago that had a Mackak (sp?). The thing was lovable one minute and then in a split second it wanted to rip your eyes out.

Eh.......it helped keep you on edge anyways.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Get a hamster instead.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Get a hamster instead.


----------

